# Calling all Massachusetts Haunters!!!!!



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, 

I would like to invite you to the Massachusetts Haunters Group, We welcome all people to join even if they do not live in Massachusetts, but they live in other states near MA.
Please come check us out!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsHaunters/

We also have planned for a gathering on June 25 2005.


----------

